# Meet my new girl Starlight! *photo update*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I traded Thor the wether for this little girl. She is current on all vaccinations and has been wormed. She's a 2 year old bay quarter horse filly and is easy to handle. She's thin because she was rescued from someone who left her on a dry lot and fed her hay once or twice a week. Her name is Starlight.










So what do you think?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

You said she wasn't pretty- she's drop dead gorgeous. But you right -she is very very thin. Have you talked to anyone about feedup up a starving horse? You need to be careful about it as their stomachs need lots of small meals for awhile.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

she's very pretty! with some more muscle and after she's filled out, she should be amazing!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Thanks! I was told she wasn't the prettiest thing in the world but I saw her and that's exactly what I thought! I'll have to get a picture of her face closer though, because she has a real bad scar on her forehead and her ears are frostbitten off.

And yes the lady that will be boarding her for me is going to help me feed her carefully. I'm trading work for her board. Including helping to break her 2 year old colt. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

that sounds like a nice trade both ways around.

I to think she is just beautiful.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Thanks Stacey! I'm already head over heels for her.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

:drool: 
Congrats on getting her Crissa!!! You are soooo lucky.  :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Thanks Hailee! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

She is a pretty little thing!!!! Once you get some weight on her she will be just gorgeous!! Best of luck!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

She is a gorgeous filly, she could definitely use some weight put on her though. Congratulations!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Thank you so much! What's funny is Nikki's (the lady that is boarding her for me) colt is absolutely infatuated with Star! And it turns out she's in her two year old heat. :roll: Good thing they're seperated for now!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Oh Crissa - I am so happy that you got your horse!!! Have a blast with her and keep us updated on your progress with her!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Thanks Allison! I will definitely keep you all updated on her progress. I found one bad thing already though, she will pick her feet up but she won't let me clean them with the hoof pick. She will lean onto me until I absolutely have to let go. Any suggestions?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

She is so pretty Crissa!! I think she'll be a great horse


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

My colt did that too, he couldn't balance very well on 3 feet and leaned on me. He did that even when he was 3-4 years old. He just couldn't keep his balance very well like that. It all stopped when he turned 5 though. I wouldn't worry about it :greengrin:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Starlight will get used to having her hooves picked out. She probably hasn't been groomed regularly if she wasn't fed on a regular basis. Our old horse leans into us when we pick out his feet because it makes him more comfortable. Well thats what we tell ourselves anyway. Starlight has a good home now and that is the important thing!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. She actually walked up to me yesterday when I went in the pen! That made me feel so great! She wouldn't even walk up to her former owner. She also ran the fenceline with that colt and kicked up her heels so she's already feeling better. :leap:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meet my new girl Starlight!*

Re: the leaning thing- this is going to be hard to explain but- I never even try to hold the foot up for a horse- they have to hold it up themselves- I'm there just to hold it steady to pick.
The trick is not to even go there- if she starts to lean on you, attempt to keep the foot flexed up at the fetlock but allow her to sink down til she is resting her weight on the folded back hoof- so that she rests her weight on the toe with the foot cocked. OOOO- that's not so good. She will probably pick it right up. Then to make sure she doesn't think this is a way of getting her own way, you HAVE to catch her foot up as soon as she starts to lift it back up. 
You can also give a sudden little drop down on the hoof as she starts to lean- she will probably jerk it back up when she feels it falling-you just don't hold her up- I usually give a little jiggle to the foot immediately that I feel any weight on it then immediately go back to picking it out. In other words she should not feel the security of a nice steady human to push against. Give away but don't let the foot go- the minute she starts to pick it up-go back to picking. If you lose the foot, don't stand there glaring at her- just make her give it to you again -fast. No reward until the jobs done- once picked then a pat, a "good girl" and a moment of peace before hitting the next foot.
The other thing is to remember that until she is stronger, give her lots of rests - don't insist on her holding up that foot for a long time. So you have to pick it back up 2 or 3 times- this is her education for the rest of her life.

The magic rule of horses is that they are stronger, you are smarter and the issue is decided by who is the most persistant.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks ETR. That helps a TON! 

Look at the progress we've already made with her!  









See how small she is for a 2 year old though?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes she is small but I wouldn't worry about it too much. Now that she is getting good food and nutrition she should grow some more and put on weight for you. Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I know she should end up hitting her growth spurt once she gets her health back up.

But I really cannot believe I actually got on her today! I'm so happy! She was a little antsy about it, but all she did was side step a little, that's it! I'm going to get her used to this before she gets the energy back up to really feel like fighting a whole lot.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Waaaa- I couldn't see the picture- it was too dark- all I could pick out was your profile and the horse's ears.
I've been having that trouble lately with pictures being too dark to see- Does this mean I should be doing something with my computer?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try adjusting the brightness of your screen. usually there are buttons or something to "roll" at the bottom of the moniter or just under it. That will help you view pictures better - sounds like a new moniter is in your future.

nice progress - who is that holding her for you?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry ETR.  I hope you can see it sometime. (I might play with the brightness on it later for ya) 

Stacey- That's my friend Tim holding her for me. He insisted on me getting on her. :roll:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When you pick up her feet, for awhile, as soon as she wants it back, give it to her, before she leans. She's supposed to learn that she can always have it back if she needs it. She should learn to hold it longer each time. Never hold a youngsters feet longer then they are willing to give it. After awhile, you should be able to work with them long enough to clean them out. Beware of who you have work on her. Make sure your farrier knows its a young horse that was abused. 

But, pick up her feet alot, like everyday, all of them. Good luck! She's very nice, long slopeing shoulder, feet set under her, pretty long neck, she's a little light in the hind-end, but that's because she's young, walk her up and down hills to thicken her butt muscles. Do you have a pic from directly behind her?

You are an angel for saving this horse. There is a special place in Heaven for rescuers.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Dumb me, I didn't read page 2...Crissa please don't ride a 2 year old that's in that bad shape. I know it's hard, but you can injurer her back. Wait till she's 3. Keep the lessons with you on the ground. Get a really good trainer or a really good book. She needs all of her ground manners before you get up there. Teach her to lunge, but even that is advanced for a 2 year old. 

Did you say she's a quarter-horse?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, but I was thinking the same as Di. Get her in better condition and really bond with her before you attempt to ride. Ground manners are a major thing when owning a horse. She looks so sweet so she shouldn't be too much of a challenge to get to behave :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I understand that, but I've been told by some breeders that it is safe to go ahead and sit on her for at the most 5 minutes at a time. Get's her used to weight on her back so she doesn't mind it so much in the future. I don't want to try and get on her when she's perfectly healthy and have her buck me off when I can get her used to it now without any problems. I only did it because I was told that it would be safe as long as it was for 5 minutes or less. It's supposed to strengthen her back. And since I only weigh at the most 105 lbs, it really shouldn't hurt her too much. 

And yes she's a quarter horse. :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, I was going to say the same a Di, but I did not want anyone to get mad a me. I raised horses for years and PLEASE stay off her for now. She is very young for one and two like she said the weight. 
We never did anything but put a saddle on our horse until they were almost three. We raised champion reining horses and we found that is best for them for their backs. Yes you do see these race horse that are young on the track ,but look at the outcome of most of them. 
She is a doll and it looks like she is very happy. We goat a rescue that was almost dead when we goat him and that was 4 years ago. They are a lot of fun but a lot of money also. If you want to take her a treat like you do your goats, take sugar cubes. Most horses love them and will come running for them. Or good old horse treats, that always works.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Crissa- you'll find lots of opinions amoung horse people- many 180 degrees opposite. Judgement comes into it a great deal. I don't know why horse people are that way but they are. 
I just was at a clinic last month where the lecturer said that it was good to have a rocky hard place for horses to toughen up their feet. Around here it's wet wet wet and hard on horse's hooves. So I was dicussing with a friend if there was a place where I could have some rocks for this- I mentioned that I might have a paddock where I could do this when a woman, sitting three rows back, who is probably a quarter of my age, interrupted our conversation to tell me that I shouldn't have rocks anywhere where might horses would be eating. I looked back at her then went on with the conversation with my friend to be interrupted again by this woman, who had already lectured the expert giving the talk, to tell me that I would be hurting my horses. Heaven knows I have a temper and that was it for me- looked back at her and said that I would not expose my horses to sand colic by feeding them on gravel. I'm surprised she did not explode into flames because of the look I gave her. You'd think I'd have mellowed up by now.

You are right that her personality may change dramatically when she is recovered from her starvation. And I too would be trying to establish a routine with her to take advantage of her lack of energy to get her used to things.

I probably wouldn't have chosen to get on her yet even for a trial sit as her condition is weak and even a light weight could be uncomfortable for her and thereby make her a little resistant to having someone one her later- but I could be wrong and that would be the best thing for her - many of the best people who make wonderful horses do a little work with a 2 year old horse under saddle because they feel that the horse is more adaptable. They do maybe 30 days of 15-20 minutes of walking around then put them up again until they are 3 the next year. 
This of course is very mild, uncomplicated, easy work in order not to hurt the youngster. And on a healthy sound animal whose mind is ready for this. I certainly do not think what you did was harmful to her physically- simply I would do something different.

I wouldn't count on not having an issue with her when she gets stronger though even if you do this. When she has the fitness to express herself- she will whether you've done this or not. I think backing a horse is a job for a person who is experienced in this- I won't do it at all at my age. I'm too chicken and have seen too many wrecks. Just so you're aware of the possiblity.

Everything is a matter of tact with the horse- knowing what the horse is feeling, recognizing that many difficulties just need to be figured out and approached again- but also making boundaries within which the horse will live her life and be more comfortable with that because that is also horse nature.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she's looking good!! :thumbup: 

:horse: :horse:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Trust me I won't get mad if you tell me what you honestly think.  I promise. I actually appreciate the different views. But, I will have to say I disagree to a point. I think it's fine to sit on her for 5 minutes every couple days, it didn't seem to make her uncomfortable at all and if she EVER shows any sign of it bothering her because it hurts I will stay off of her. But I only do it maybe once a week. Right now I am mainly doing ground work and of course working on her head shyness (should probably call it "ear" shyness as that's the only part of her head she doesn't like touched) and picking up her hooves.

Thanks Hailee! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I really don't want to seem bossy, sorry if it came across that way. She really should fill out nicely. And she is your horse, your responsibility and it is your desicion wjether you want to get on her or not. And I am sure being just 105# helps, you are teeny :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

No you didn't seem bossy at all! I appreciate all the different views. :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Crissa, I hope I didn't come across as bossy or opinionated? I certainly didn't mean it to sound that way. The advice I gave for picking up her feet came straight from an article I read in "Perfect Horse" Magazine (I'm a fan of John Lyons). If you can find it, it's got great advice for people working with young horses. I used the same technique on my Arab mare. That was a few years ago...maybe folks do things different nowdays. I lived in Utah and we competed in endurance riding...we did pretty well too. That horse was 4.5 years old before I put my foot in a sturrup. Now, Arabs mature slower then Quarter Horses, so I would expect you to use your horse before that. But, I competed with her till she was 12 years old. The only reason I quit was the rides got too crazy. I wasn't willing to ride through deep mud and take the chance of injuring my horse for their little prizes. 

You know, once you create a bond with your horse, it's a beautiful thing. Most of the bonding will be through ground work. She will learn to trust you, and when you ride her for real, she will want to please you. It's really an incredible feeling. Try to get that magazine.

Good luck. :hug:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

She's a cute little horse! I actually agree with not getting on her at this point, I also think that getting on her think it will keep her from being a bucker if that is she'll be probably won't even make to much of a difference. 

What I would do now along with the ground work is get her a saddle and get her use to being saddled, I've also found finding somewhere high up to put you above her makes them more excepting of having someone on there back and the big thing I would do is take her for walks! The more she's exposed to now the better she will accept things! 

Even when I have a healthy horse I don't put much real riding on them until they are 3, sometimes I will put a month or so of light riding on them around 2 1/2, just depends on the horse.

I'm excited to see how she fills out and developes, I hope you will keep us updated with lots of pics!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa I think you are sensative and will do well with your girl. It is hard not to make mistakes occasionally with horses- they are such individuals and things can suddenly take a left turn. But I don't think any mistakes you make will be from being a horse bully. Good luck with her- I will be interested in hearing of your progress. Horses are such an adventure. 
But then so are goats.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, no one is seeming bossy. I think I'm going to go ahead and stay off of her for now and just put a saddle on her and lunge her with it. Although I don't think I'll wait until she's three to start breaking her, just until she gains plenty of weight and strength. And I could never harm a horse! :shocked: I would shoot myself before I'd ever hurt ANY animal! So if she shows any sign of it stressing or hurting her I WILL stop. 

And yes I will keep you all updated on her progress! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to admit I didn't wait till 3 to ride my horse, although he was a big boy and I only rode without a saddle, and I was 12 then as well. I would say it is best to wait until she has weight on her, I know I wouldn't be patient enough to wait all the way until she was 3 :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Chelsey. I just got my saddle with the blanket and pad, yesterday! And I'm getting my bridle soon. (as soon as my friend can bring it up to me) Both were FREE! The person I got the saddle from just doesn't ride her horses anymore and doesn't need 3 saddles, and the person I got my bridle from has mules now and the bridle doesn't fit any of them.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow - are you lucky or what. When I bought my first horse I almost spent twice as much as I paid for the horse to get a saddle, briddle, brushes, etc.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you riding western or english? Not that you can get one free (lucky you)...but if you ever have a chance to try an Australian(sp) Stock Saddle, do. I used a regular "barrel" type saddle for years, then someone at a competition showed me hers and I was hooked. They are light like an english saddle, but they give you more "purchase" like a western saddle. The perfect compromise.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I know.  I did insist on at least helping with their horses though. :wink: I've heard the the Australian saddle is a good saddle but I've only ridden western.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I think helping with many horses is the best way to learn. Every horse I've had has taught me something different from riding big gaits to stopping a horse that didn't to stop (fun story that.) Listening to each horse will be an education that you can't get any other wsy.

By the way, if your new saddle doesn't fit your girl well now, wait and when she grows and gets some weight on, it might very well fit then. I bet in a year, she will be a transformed horse.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa said:


> Thanks, no one is seeming bossy. I think I'm going to go ahead and stay off of her for now and just put a saddle on her and lunge her with it. Although I don't think I'll wait until she's three to start breaking her, just until she gains plenty of weight and strength. And I could never harm a horse! :shocked: I would shoot myself before I'd ever hurt ANY animal! So if she shows any sign of it stressing or hurting her I WILL stop.
> 
> And yes I will keep you all updated on her progress! :greengrin:


 That is the best thing I believe you can do for her. That is great. Please take pictures of her often, you will never believe the progress you have made with her. You will be so surprised how far she has come long, and it is so rewarding. Believe me we did that and it is hard to believe he really is the same horse. She sure is a beautiful girl. 
Go to my web site if you would like to see the horse that we rescued and what he looks like now. It is Kahlua's.


----------

